# Where can I order live blood worm to be delivered?



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I get through quite a lot and my local pet shops only get it once a week and never in enough quantities... any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

CHATAfrog said:


> I get through quite a lot and my local pet shops only get it once a week and never in enough quantities... any thoughts appreciated!


When I used to keep fish I bred my own. 

Adult blood worms are a very common midge like fly that are every where and lay their eggs in small freash water pools.
Try putting a few (depends how many worms you need) buckets of rain water in a quiet corner of your garden. 
Use a course meshed fish net to add a hand full of fine soil to each bucket. Basically put the soil in the net and swish it around in the bucket so that only the mud goes through and all the stones and leaves etc stay in the net. Then add a couple of dandelion leaves to get the biological process going. 
After about a week you will be able to start harvesting mosquito nymphs from the surface. Anything that will eat blood worms will also eat mossy nymphs. The blood worms will also be there but they are slower growing and live in the fine soil you put in the bottom. After about three weeks you can use the same net to lift some soil from the bottom and swirl it around in the net. The soil should wash out of the net and sink back to the bottom, leaving you with all the blood worms that were living in the soil.

Once you have the buckets set up and going you will always have a supply of live food. 

Other live foods

You can also buy some live daphnia from the shop and add a few to each bucket to increase the range of live food in the bucket. 

If you have a river near you see if you can catch some river shrimp (gamerus) These can also be raised in large numbers in buckets of water as well but give them some pond weed to live on. They make a slightly bigger food source than blood worms.

Natrix


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

CHATAfrog said:


> I get through quite a lot and my local pet shops only get it once a week and never in enough quantities... any thoughts appreciated!


Try ask in the Fish section, I am sure there must be a lot of people there that order live bloodworm for their fish


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

A lot of fishing shops sell blood worms, however don't know if they are reptile friendly


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> A lot of fishing shops sell blood worms, however don't know if they are reptile friendly


I think he wants them for his amphibians like his newts and axolotl. Don't think a bearded dragon would eat them :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> I think he wants them for his amphibians like his newts and axolotl. Don't think a bearded dragon would eat them :lol2:


Lol I make your right didn't read the sig. Thought to myself what reps like blood worms * standing here scratching me head* must pay more attention lol


----------

